# Estação Meteorológica de Alcácer do Sal - Barrosinha [IM] (15/03/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 14:23)

Há mais de 7 meses que passava ao lado desta estação quando circulava pela estrada nacional que atravessa a Barrosinha, nas minhas viagens habituais ao Alentejo.
Mas ontem foi a altura de finalmente a visitar e, se eu já tinha conhecido algumas das estações mais completas da rede do IM, desta vez conheci talvez uma das mais simples; possui apenas um Termo-Higrómetro protegido por um Radiation Shield, um Pluviómetro, um Sensor de Detecção de Precipitação, um Piranómetro e um Anemómetro a 10 metros de altura, todo o material da Vaisala, de acordo com toda a rede do IM.
A estação fica localizada no topo de uma encosta, já por si um pouco elevada.






















































E parece que alguém se esqueceu de uma espécie de anéis isolantes ainda dentro de um saco hermeticamente fechado, na zona onde está localizada a estação.


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 14:31)

Ora e cá segue mais uma estação para a foto-biblioteca MeteoPT de estações do IM!

Mais uma vez obrigado pela dedicação!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

Obrigado Daniel pelas belas reportagens


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Boas Fotos Daniel 

Tenho aqui uma dúvida..como é feita a comunicação de dados para a central do IM ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Brunomc disse:


> Boas Fotos Daniel
> 
> Tenho aqui uma dúvida..como é feita a comunicação de dados para a central do IM ??



Não sei ao certo, mas penso que é feita através de cabos subterrâneos até à estação central mais próxima (neste caso Setúbal ou Évora) e daí transmitidos os dados via satélite ou outro método wireless para os servidores do IM.
Pode ainda haver a hipótese de cada departamento da sede do IM estar encarregue de consultar as estações de cada região ou NUT de Portugal e colocar os dados no site manualmente, ao contactar os observadores das estações centrais, que monitorizam os dados por elas recolhidos, mas digo-o sem certezas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Brunomc disse:


> Boas Fotos Daniel
> 
> Tenho aqui uma dúvida..como é feita a comunicação de dados para a central do IM ??



Penso que é via GSM e a antena está a meio do mastro.


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

Mais uma boa reportagem para o catálogo 

Quanto à comunicação, à partida as EMA's estão todas integradas numa rede de telemetria com os dados a serem enviados por modem através de rádio, rede telefónica ou GSM, dependendo provavelmente das condições disponíveis em cada local.


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

alguem pode colocar o mapa com a estaçao para melhor compreender-mos o exato local da EMA ssf?


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

> Não sei ao certo, mas penso que é feita através de cabos subterrâneos até à estação central mais próxima (neste caso Setúbal ou Évora) e daí transmitidos os dados via satélite ou outro método wireless para os servidores do IM.
> Pode ainda haver a hipótese de cada departamento da sede do IM estar encarregue de consultar as estações de cada região ou NUT de Portugal e colocar os dados no site manualmente, ao contactar os observadores das estações centrais, que monitorizam os dados por elas recolhidos, mas digo-o sem certezas.
> Hoje 19:09





> Penso que é via GSM e a antena está a meio do mastro.






> Quanto à comunicação, à partida as EMA's estão todas integradas numa rede de telemetria com os dados a serem enviados por modem através de rádio, rede telefónica ou GSM, dependendo provavelmente das condições disponíveis em cada local.



obrigado a todos..ja tou mais esclarecido 

gosto sempre de saber estas coisas...sei algumas coisas de telecomunicações como por exemplo transmissões tv via satélite dsng´s e flyaways.. ha..também gosto de acompanhar imagens de satélite tipo Sat24


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 19:56)

stormy disse:


> alguem pode colocar o mapa com a estaçao para melhor compreender-mos o exato local da EMA ssf?



Algumas imagens de satélite para que se compreenda melhor a localização da estação. 












http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.36362,-8.481563&spn=0.001964,0.004828&t=h&z=18


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 20:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Algumas imagens de satélite para que se compreenda melhor a localização da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obrigado Daniel


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Temos de fazer o histórico das estações que já visitámos.

Já agora um olhar sobre Alcácer do Sal!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 23:26)

AnDré disse:


> Temos de fazer o histórico das estações que já visitámos.



Por acaso já há muitos meses que passava por esta estação, especialmente no Verão passado, em que chegava a passar por ela 3 vezes por semana, mas como tínhamos pressa nunca pedi ao meus pais para pararmos e visitar a estação.
Mas ao fim de tanto tempo de ter descoberto a estação e de conseguir que os meus pais nos levassem até ao Torrão e a Évora, lá se proporcionou pararmos ao lado da estação.
Afinal até há males que vêm por bem e assim, mesmo tendo adiado a reportagem desta estação, foi uma oportunidade de vocês a terem ido visitar também, por isso acho que foi vantajoso.
E, mais uma vez, o dia valeu e bem pelo convívio !


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

Obrigado Daniel, mais uma!

Para uma estação localizada no Alentejo no alto de uma encosta, apresenta mínimas muito baixas em noites de inversão térmica. Média das mínimas de -0,5ºC em Janeiro de 2005, menos que em Mirandela.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Mar 2009 às 18:13)

Fil disse:


> Obrigado Daniel, mais uma!
> 
> Para uma estação localizada no Alentejo *no alto de uma encosta*, apresenta mínimas muito baixas em noites de inversão térmica. Média das mínimas de -0,5ºC em Janeiro de 2005, menos que em Mirandela.





Naquela zona, onde se situa a Barrosinha, a altura acima do nível do mar deverá rondar os 20 ou 30 metros


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


>



No canto inferior esquerdo da imagem, vê-se o rio Sado que nessa zona ainda tem uma clara influência das marés. Por isso a Barrosinha deve estar praticamente ao nível zero.

A estação está numa pequena elevação.
À esquerda da estação, pode-se ver a sombra formada por essa elevação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

Kraliv disse:


> Naquela zona, onde se situa a Barrosinha, a altura acima do nível do mar deverá rondar os 20 ou 30 metros



O Google Earth não é muito rigoroso e preciso na elevação das encostas, especialmente quando estas são estreitas, como é o caso, mas arrisco dizer que a encosta em questão deverá ter, no seu topo, uma altitude entre 50 a 60 metros, enquanto que a zona do rio andará entre os 5 e os 10 metros de altitude, daí que eu afirme que a estação se encontra num plano elevado, no cimo de uma encosta.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 16:02)

Mais algumas fotos da Estação!


Plano Geral:






Termómetro com Radiation Shield, Sensor de Precipitação e Painel Solar:











Piranómetro:






Envolvência da Estação:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2014 às 20:58)

Interessante, pelos vistos a estação está  um pouco acima da cota do rio e numa zona exposta, ainda assim são registados aqueles valores tórridos que todos nós conhecemos,como por exemplo os 43,8ºC a 7 de Julho de 2013.
Faço ideia à cota do Sado, em áreas abrigadas, possivelmente mais 2/3ºC. 

Fica a carta militar, por aquilo que percebi a estação encontra-se junto ao ponto cotado 27 m.







Foi o meu contributo.


----------

